# Can On Demand replace Netflix?



## cpenfiel (Nov 11, 2006)

Recently I suspended my subscription to Netflix and began to use On Demand as my source of movies. I am curious about what plans Directv has for improving the content and functionality of OnDemand. It feels a little like On Demand isn't a major priority of DTV yet. Some thoughts/suggestions:

1.) Could DTV offer the "Queue" functionality similar to Netflix. It would be convenient to be able to create a list of movies that could don load, similar to the Movies Now function, and as movies in the Queue are watched the next movie is downloaded the following noght.

2.) Improve the search and classification functionality. While i belive the search functionality of including On Demand and regular programming makes sense, I'd like to see a better way to search and sort the On Demand movie content. Could there be a way for Directv to show movie suggestions based on past viewings.

I am a big supporter of DTV and feel that when DTV focuses on taking the lead in a area of the market, they succeed. Would love to see On Demand be market leading and inovative more than it is now.


----------



## josejrp (May 5, 2007)

On-Demand is growing by leaps and bounds but there are a couple of caveats that keep me with Netflix. The first and most important is that the picture quality is way better on Blu-ray than on any On-Demand service. The HD On-Demand programs are typically only 720p (with the exception of the few 1080p movies available on D* and Dish), but most importantly the bitrates cannot match the ones afforded by Blu-ray. Admittedly, on TVs smaller than 42" (or with only 720p resolution), On-Demand will probably look very close to Blu, but on my TV the difference is vast.

The second issue is that movies drop out of the On-Demand choices all the time due to exclusivity contracts with Pay and Broadcast channels. For example, a movie will be available On-Demand shortly after being released on DVD, but will be taken out when being shown on HBO, and it may take months (if not years) before it comes back. I can always find what I want to watch using the physical Netflix service, which can't be said with the On-Demand providers.

Of my On-Demand providers, I like the way AppleTV did their On-Demand offering with cover art and trailers, and pretty large selection. D* is a close second with their 1080p options but I find their GUI functional but with clunky graphics and a smaller selection. Netflix is next with their free service with their monthly fee but no HD (except on the X360) and older selections. Sony and the PS3 is last with high prices, no trailers, poor GUI, and very small selection. 

In an ideal world, I would like a service with all the selection available on physical Home Video with the AppleTV GUI, D*'s 1080p resolution, the Netflix all-you-can-view plan, higher bitrates, and with movies that include the DVD/Blu extras. Oh, and a way to mark favorites/movies I want to watch in the future would also be good


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

cpenfiel said:


> Recently I suspended my subscription to Netflix and began to use On Demand as my source of movies. I am curious about what plans Directv has for improving the content and functionality of OnDemand. It feels a little like On Demand isn't a major priority of DTV yet. Some thoughts/suggestions:
> 
> 1.) Could DTV offer the "Queue" functionality similar to Netflix. It would be convenient to be able to create a list of movies that could don load, similar to the Movies Now function, and as movies in the Queue are watched the next movie is downloaded the following noght.
> 
> ...


I like both of your suggestions, especially the first one. Making a queue so you don't have to download a bunch of movies at once to have ready "on demand" is fantastic. 

Don't know if you're aware, but you can search for On Demand titles online too using the TV Explorer link. I find it a little easier to navigate than using the on-screen guide.


----------



## MRinDenver (Feb 3, 2003)

PQ and feature rich functionality can be finessed.

The problem is Netflix is the deep end of the pool as far as selection is concerned. It will take much longer for Direct TV to replicate and exceed the Netflix library.

Hope they do, though!


----------



## j2fast (Jul 15, 2007)

My issue with D* On Demand is that I like instant gratification (or as close to instant as possible). When I use D* on demand I have to wait a period of time before the content can be played without stopping but with Netflix if I've got something in my queue its just a couple of clicks on either a computer or 360 until I'm watching something. Also, as mentioned above, navigation is not exactly blazing fast on the D* boxes. The new movie selection isn't really there on Netflix as far as streaming goes but it only takes 2-3 purchases on D* to exceed what I pay Netflix every month so waiting a day for a disk is just fine with me. I played with OnDemand a lot early on before it was public but since then I can count on one hand how many times something has tempted me enough to use the service.

At least for me/us right now with a 3mb DSL connection, a couple of 360's, and the cost factor as well as taking into account our viewing habits Netflix wins by a mile.


----------



## cpenfiel (Nov 11, 2006)

I agree. It feels like DTV has to offer On Demand so they can say they have it, but haven't put a lot of focus on it to make it World Class. They could do a lot if they got creative and commited making it a great service.


----------



## keithtd (Dec 16, 2006)

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/28504642/


----------



## CorpITGuy (Apr 12, 2007)

The biggest thing holding back VOD is bandwidth. Most folks are still on fairly slow connections (<5 mbps) and many ISPs have throttling or usage caps in place. They don't want content providers like DirecTV or Netflix using their pipes to deliver content without paying a fee. With HD content, those caps that seemed more than okay for web browsing become very unrealistic.

We'll have to wait and see what happens between regulators and ISPs.


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

tcusta00 said:


> I like both of your suggestions, especially the first one. Making a queue so you don't have to download a bunch of movies at once to have ready "on demand" is fantastic.


???

Why make a queue that you have to manage? Just pick the next movie when you are done with the one you are watching and it will download.

The Netflix queues are there so you can tell Netflix what to send, not for the viewing order. The Netflix queue for streaming is just an ordering of movies (I keep mine alphabetical) which you can do with a DVR.


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

tonyd79 said:


> ???
> 
> Why make a queue that you have to manage? Just pick the next movie when you are done with the one you are watching and it will download.


You have to "manage" it either way. You either have to "manage" it by going to the clunky On Demand menu and pick another movie or by going to the website to do it. I'd rather go to the computer in one sitting, pick a list of movies I'd be interested in seeing and have DirecTV send them as I need one.

It's all about personal preferences. You like it your way, I like the OP's suggestion. Why not have choices?


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

josejrp said:


> Netflix is next with their free service with their monthly fee but no HD (except on the X360) and older selections.


It should be noted that Netflix now has HD on their Roku box. The PQ is not bad but still far from Blu-Ray.


----------



## mark44 (Dec 23, 2008)

I agree, if we could sort the content a little better, it would be much more user friendly. I tried (played around with) their on-demand stuff, but, litterally, everthing I wanted to watch was on a channel I didn't receive. I guess the old adage is true, nothings free!
It's a neat concept, but others have BTDT and D* looks like it's playing catchup.


----------



## sorahl (Oct 24, 2002)

i can't see On Demand competing with Netflix in it's current deployment.
I pay 8 bucks a month for netflix, get unlimited movies one at a time and unlimited on demand.

yes Directv On Demand is included but good stuff is usually Pay.. which would add to the costs a lot more than my netflix monthly fee..


----------

